

Who Do Your Investors Really Know (Interactive Visualization) - hackerews
http://www.builtinchicago.org/blog/who-do-your-investors-really-know

======
hackerews
Click on first link in post to directly access visualization. Search for any
investor in Crunchbase and find who else they consistently invest with and how
big their network is.

